# Yikes is our brand new Roamio Pro dead?



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey gang-

Today our 2-week old Tivo Roamio Pro seems to have died. Screen completely messed up and does not respond to the Tivo button at all. Did a full reboot no help. All other HDMI devices display perfectly on the same TV. Anyone else seen this? Screenshots below.

Kupe


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

You did a full power cord pull reset? How long did you leave it disconnected? That should have been at least a couple minutes. Also, try swapping it over to one of the OTHER HDMI cabled devices port that is working fine, using that HDMI cable.

Even if it's dead enough to get replaced, I'd say it's better that it happens fairly quick, so warranty covers it.

Sometimes it's just one of those things...


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

MikeBear said:


> You did a full power cord pull reset? How long did you leave it disconnected? That should have been at least a couple minutes. Also, try swapping it over to one of the OTHER HDMI cabled devices port that is working fine, using that HDMI cable.
> 
> Even if it's dead enough to get replaced, I'd say it's better that it happens fairly quick, so warranty covers it.
> 
> Sometimes it's just one of those things...


Thanks Mike....

Yeah, unplugged it and left it while we went to dinner. And yep swapped HDMI cables and positions.

The bummer is that we didn't even need a new Tivo. Our "ancient" Tivo HD was working great, but we're in a Comcast area that is switching to MPEG-4 "any day now" so we had to make the move.

The Roamio is sweet I admit, but really didn't need the hassle or expense right now. And to have it die in two weeks. Gahhhhhhh....

Will call Tivo tomorrow. I'm a Tivo'lutionary from way back, but just....gahhhhhhh.

Kupe


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

***** happens. Dumb luck.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Somebody help! I've been on the phone with Tivo now for an hour in Tier 1 hell explaining all the above. The fellow simply can't figure out how to do an exchange. He tells me he needs to find a "workaround". I asked him "workaround" for what. I am really uncomfortable with this. Would hang up but now he has me on hold again. Does anyone know a good number where an experienced Tivo user can get replacement or repair support?

I bought the unit directly from Tivo or I would simply take it back to the store at this point. We have 5 Tivos now and have had several more over many years and never gotten support this bad.

Kupe


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

At only 2 weeks old, you are still under the "30 day return for a full refund" period. if he can't figure out how to do a warranty exchange have him process it as a return and repurchase it.

You might want to do that anyway, to make sure you get a new one, not a refurb.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> At only 2 weeks old, you are still under the "30 day return for a full refund" period. if he can't figure out how to do a warranty exchange have him process it as a return and repurchase it.
> 
> You might want to do that anyway, to make sure you get a new one, not a refurb.


Hi Diana-

I am inclined to agree. The only downside is that I purchased the unit new using a Spherular coupon that I bought. And of course that coupon is non-refundable. If I tell them to refund the Roamio, I doubt they will be able to sell me a new unit at that same price without a new coupon code. And I can assure you that the fellow I was talking to sure couldn't do it. 

I finally had to get back to work and had to hang up entering my second hour on hold. Never ever came across anything like this before from Tivo.

Kupe


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey gang-

Well I took Diana's advice and sent the Roamio back under the "30 day refund" policy. And of course ate the Spherular coupon price. 

At least on my next call I was able to get a rep who could process the refund. I am a huge Tivo advocate...and yes I'm going to turn right around and buy another Roamio. But how many generic-cable-box-DVR customers would put up with this and buy more for a half-a-grand??? What a debacle.

I worry for Tivo.

Kupe


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> Well I took Diana's advice and sent the Roamio back under the "30 day refund" policy. And of course ate the Spherular coupon price.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You might want to consider the Tivo Summer Sale. You can get a refurb Roamio Pro with lifetime and a 3 year warrantee for about $715 or so.
https://www.tivo.com/roamiopma15


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> You might want to consider the Tivo Summer Sale. You can get a refurb Roamio Pro with lifetime and a 3 year warrantee for about $715 or so.
> https://www.tivo.com/roamiopma15


Or maybe not, or think twice.
I always thought that a refurbished TiVo might actually be better, but not according to recent postings.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529788


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> Or maybe not, or think twice.
> I always thought that a refurbished TiVo might actually be better, but not according to recent postings.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529788


Hi, I read through the entire thread, there is exactly one report of a problem with a refurb Roamio unit and exactly one report from a guy who heard of a guy who bought a refurb Premiere unit who also had trouble......at any rate, the price I quoted included the 3 year warrantee, and if you are a risk taker, deduct $40 from my quote. Without the actual statistics, my guess is that the rate of returns on refurb Tivo's is likely to be very similiar to new units and given the savings with this sale...an extremely good value.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> You might want to consider the Tivo Summer Sale. You can get a refurb Roamio Pro with lifetime and a 3 year warrantee for about $715 or so.
> https://www.tivo.com/roamiopma15


Thanks. After I spoke with the rep to refund our dead Roamio Pro, I had her transfer me to sales. I specifically asked about Tivo Summer Sale deals, and unfortunately she said they had sold out their inventory of refurbed Roamio Pros for Summer Sales.

She did offer me a new Pro for full retail of $599 with lifetime for just another $99. Basically the same as the deal offered by Spherular (without having to buy the coupon for $49). So we might go that route.

Meanwhile going to put our Cable Card back in our trusty and still humming Tivo HD and get it paired up again with Comcast. Won't have time to purchase the new Roamio for a week or two with travel coming up.

Thanks all for great replies and insights!

Kupe


----------



## gregnauman (May 13, 2014)

kupe said:


> Somebody help! I've been on the phone with Tivo now for an hour in Tier 1 hell explaining all the above. The fellow simply can't figure out how to do an exchange. He tells me he needs to find a "workaround". I asked him "workaround" for what. I am really uncomfortable with this. Would hang up but now he has me on hold again. Does anyone know a good number where an experienced Tivo user can get replacement or repair support?
> 
> I bought the unit directly from Tivo or I would simply take it back to the store at this point. We have 5 Tivos now and have had several more over many years and never gotten support this bad.
> 
> Kupe


Buy one on amazon and then return the defective one as defective for credit if tivo won't help you.

If I ever get hassled by companies like this that is what, I do. Let Amazon send it back so you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

gregnauman said:


> Buy one on amazon and then return the defective one as defective for credit if tivo won't help you.
> If I ever get hassled by companies like this that is what, I do. Let Amazon send it back so you don't have to deal with it.


Doesn't Amazon or somebody check serial numbers to prevent this type of fraud?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

gregnauman said:


> Buy one on amazon and then return the defective one as defective for credit if tivo won't help you.
> 
> If I ever get hassled by companies like this that is what, I do. Let Amazon send it back so you don't have to deal with it.


Yeah, that's the ticket, recommend that the poster commit fraud.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket, recommend that the poster commit fraud.


This is the type of behavior that now has Best Buy opening all products returned to the store, even if the original seal appears to have never been broken -- resulting in higher prices for all.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> This is the type of behavior that now has Best Buy opening all products returned to the store, even if the original seal appears to have never been broken -- resulting in higher prices for all.


At one time Best Buy did record the TSN on your receipt, but they not doing that anymore, so you can get away with this on both Amazon and Best Buy, but it is still fraud.


----------

